# The best battlesuit configuration



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Simple question:
What is the best battlesuit weapons configuration?

Now I play Tau as my main army and I love my command team with plasma rifle/missile pod, multitracker and targeting arrays (all hitting on 3+) and 2 shield drones. BUT they come to 270pts, which is rather pricey for what they are.

So, what do you think is the best battlesuit weapons combo?
Should you go crazy regardless of cost, or try and keep it cheap and cheerful.

Give me your opinions. :drinks:


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

I quite like the "deathrain" Tl missile pod suits. Your wounding most things on 2s, and you can deal with light vehicles and even heavy vehicles if you can get side armor. Plus you got the 36" range. It's just a shame their only ap4.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm going to agree with Gobbo, my current commander's team has the commander with a missile pod, poss. relay, shields and drones, with a bodyguard armed with TL pods, and targetting arrays, it is about the same cost as yours, including all the nice defensive and utility goodies on my commander.


----------



## Tom_Peanut (Apr 15, 2008)

My normal teams of 3 have the two standard guys one with a plasma rifle and missile pod the other with the missile pod and the fusion blaster and the leader has the plasma rifle and a fusion blaster (i play against MEQ`s almost exclusivly) I normaly give them all targeting arrays and the sarge a hard wired multi tracker. That does total up as alot however, one of my frineds has recently started playing orks so I may try out the missile pod/ burst cannon combo or sway one of them for a flamer.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

I am a player who ALWAYS deep strikes his Crisis Suits, no matter what kind of terrain and risk there is. In light of this, and the expectation of killing critical men/leaders/vehicles the moment they drop in, I load out my suits with HIGH STRENGTH and LOW AP weaponry, and a burst cannon to deal with numbers. Also providing them with the appropriate wargear and HW systems to deal with any situation. But my load out is as follows:

- Crisis Shas'vre = Plasma Rifle, Missile Pod, Shield Generator, HW Multi-Tracker
- Crisis Shas'ui = Fusion Blaster, Missile Pod, Multi-Tracker
- Crisis Shas'ui = Fusion Blaster, Burst Cannon, Target Lock, HW Multi-Tracker

The trick is, if the Multi-tracker isn't visible, HW it. Hard-Wiring stuff solves everything. It's better to fire all weapons all the time, rather than 1 and have to pick out one. Sure it looks expensive, but the cost is f****** worth it. I've won matches because of that squad deep striking and blowing up tanks, heavy units etc.


----------



## Tau_Empire_Rising (Nov 17, 2008)

cant use HW systems on a shas'ui, they dont have access to wargear.

i like using missile pod/burst cannons with multitracker for the elite squads. missile pods and plasma on the hq and guard


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Trandoshanjake said:


> I'm going to agree with Gobbo, my current commander's team has the commander with a missile pod, poss. relay, shields and drones, with a bodyguard armed with TL pods, and targetting arrays, it is about the same cost as yours, including all the nice defensive and utility goodies on my commander.


How is it the same cost as mine? twin missile pod armament is way cheaper.

Like yourself and Gobbo, I'm also finding that twin missile pod is the best 'cost effective' battlesuit unit.

Do you have much luck with deepstriking up close?
I deepstrike my suits a safe distance (like 24") away because they have long ranged weapons, but I can't see how deep striking fusion blasters right behind tanks, etc can be safe. Now we've got kill points, it's not like you can throw away a lone suit either.


----------



## shas'o_mi'ros'kai (Jun 16, 2008)

Darkseer said:


> Do you have much luck with deepstriking up close?.


Yes, constant success, never failed a deep strike test, I only fail in getting them in, normally have to wait till turn 3-4 to get them in, but they rip as soon as i get them in. They even survive CC

Thanks for the heads up, Tau_empire_rising. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Because your suits are hitting on 4+ I'm not hugely convinced.
Okay, you're likely to fry a vehicle up close, but that means landing within 6" if you're not shooting at the rear armour.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Depends on the model and your needs

The "Fireknife" (Plasma, missiles, MT) is pretty much the gold standard for light vehicle hunting and jack of all trades work. However a Deathrain (TL missiles) is point for point one of the most cost effective units available. 

For characters, Fireknife is a good way to go. Take an 'El as a cheap HQ, kit him for fireknife, Hardwired multitracker and a Targeting Array and you end up with the same BS as an 'O for less points (granted, you don't get the extra wound, but it's a good choice if you're strapped for points)

If you must go for special issue gear, the Cyclic Ion Blaster is alright, but kinda meh.

Never waste time with three weapons.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Galahad said:


> The "Fireknife" (Plasma, missiles, MT) is pretty much the gold standard for light vehicle hunting and jack of all trades work. However a Deathrain (TL missiles) is point for point one of the most cost effective units available.


But what do you choose as your 3rd hard point?
Black Sun Filter
or Flamer?

I'm tending to lean towards the flamer for just 1pt more.



Galahad said:


> If you must go for special issue gear, the Cyclic Ion Blaster is alright, but kinda meh..


Yeah, I tried the cyclic ion blaster because a lot of tourney guys raved about it. Then I got hacked off with it, because I was almost always out of range and wished for a missile pod instead.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

For a standard Fire Knife the hardpoints are as I described, Plasma, Missiles, Multitracker
If it's a Fireknife for a character or team leader then you might go with a Targeting Array

For Deathrain, even though TA on top of TL is a bit much, a targeting array isn't a bad choice. Black Sun Filter isn't a bad idea these days since 1/3 of missions are DoW, but I'm not a big fan.

Flamer is right out. Not a good idea. Deathrains are long-ranged snipers who should be flitting in and out of cover. They should NEVER be close enough to hit with a flamer. And of course, to use it you can't use the missiles.

If you have a whole unit of them then then Target Locks aren't a bad idea. Cheap and lets you spread your fire out.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

What, how did I miss this?

Off to Tactics you go, Mr. Thread!


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

This wasn't in tactics? For some reason I thought it was or I'd have moved it
Weirdness


----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

my normal battlesuit config is 2 battlesuits mith plasma rifles and burst cannons and multi trackers, and one with missile pod, fusion blaster, and shield gen, and hw multi tracker

but i also like fireknife, which is plasma rifle, missile pod, and multi tracker
hope my input helps!:wink:


----------



## Bobgenrut (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is my two cents worth.

You should only ever kit out your suits for one purpose and one purpose only. When they have completed that task they may go ripping into what ever they please.

Light Tanks:
The deathrain is definatly tops for taking them out at range. Give them a Target Lock so you can take out more then one tank a turn. Keep it cheap light vehicles only come up to about 80-120 pts. You want to kit out your teams to be cost effective or your tiing your own neuse.

Heavy Tanks:
Twin-linked fusion blasters work best if your good with deep striking. Give them a shield generator for survability means they should be able to shake off most of those nasty ap3 or lower weaps while thier making there suicide run to the target.

Terminators:
A shas'o with Plasma Rifle, Cyclic Ion Blaster, Shield Generator and Hard-Wired 
Multi-Tracker. With two body guards equiped with Plasma Rifles, Burst Cannons, Shield Generators and Hard-Wired Multi-Trackers. This is expensive but so are most Terminators or TEQ's (This works good for MEQ's but you will need to take out alot to make back your points). I have taken out an entire 5 man unit of Assault Terminators and Chaplin that was foolish enough to deep strike close enough, after all 6 ap2 shots and 5 possible ap1s who is going to stand infront of that and laugh... Someone who is'nt going to be alive for too long.

Hope I was able to help anyone that reads this thread PEACE OUT :victory:


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I've found that my Fireknife teams with two shield drones per team works rather well against many of the a Marine armies that I fight. Wounding on twos with at least one shot piercing armor is a lot of fun. Their main function is the Mont'ka (killing blow) to models that have survived my fire warriors' fire.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, I normally don't do this but for THE BEST tactica website devoted to Tau I direct you to www.advancedtautactica.com

That being said, for 5th edition, after much testing by the folks at ATT, these are the configurations that are widely being used, I myself have played Tau for quite awhile as well and must agree with the guys at ATT on the below.

Hellrain - TL-Missile Pod & Flamer - Lets you combat MC, Light Armour, and eventually hordes when they close in.

Aurora - Plasma Rifle, Burst Cannon, Multitracker - With the plethora of cover saves available this edition, lower AP weapons have lost a bit of their charm as most units now-a-days are claming 4+ saves. Hence, this edition is "accuracy by volume." at 12", this suit puts out 5 shots at at least str 5 or higher. Also lets you put the hurt on MC's.

Firestorm - Burst Cannon, Missile Pods, Multitracker - This is your basic battlesuit-take-on-all-comers config... Puts out 5 shots a turn that can deal with horde, light armour, or even MC's. This suit config has been seeing a lot of Tourney play lately and comes in at one of the cheapest suits with dual weapon configs.

Fireknife - Plasma, Missile Pods, MT - This suit is still a powerful configuration but it has been losing its charm of late. Being a very expensive configuration /w its optimal range of 12", many people have been exchanging these for either Firestorms of Auroras as those can operate at 18" effectively.

Again, if you really are interested, please goto www.advancedtautactica.com and read everything there. They are very very very thorough if a bit strict.


Of course, the Team Leaders in all the above configs take HW-MT and Targetting Arrays.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I play Tau as well and I -always- use Fireknife suits regardless of where they are in the FOC. It is the single best config that you can get and I do not pile on the points with any extras, just plasma/missles/multi. The HQ suits will have twin linked plasma usually but that will be the only difference. For all other roles you can fill them nicely with the rest of the army, Firewarriors for anti infantry, Broadsides/Railheads for vehicles and MC's, etc. Take suits for the all rounders they are and use them as support for whatever target you really need to die that round.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

I used to post on Advanced Tau Tactica, but got a bit fed up with some of the whacky stuff the guys there used to come up with.

But then, I like all my units to be relatively cheap and cost effective. Hence why I'm seeking an alternative to my fireknife HQ. In truth, it seems like the Fireknife HQ with BS4 is the best 'versatile' choice while the bargain basement choice is the deathrain with a black sun filter....although I'm tempted by a flamer, if only because it looks cool


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I always give blacksun filters to anyone who can have hard wired stuff. It's nice to be able to fire on turn one in dawn of war, at what will almost certainly be pretty long range.

I like fireknives, but that's because they are the only real way to get consentrated low ap fire in a tau army, and also provide very effective fire against enemy transports. I tend to find that transports and MCs are problematic for the rest of my army, so fireknives are the right option for me.

I am averse to just having a better fireknife as an HQ, mostly because it's boring. I tend to take a shas'o with 3 assorted guns, usually including plasma rifle and missile pod. I've had good fun upgrading a crisis suit team leader to have an airbursting frag launcher too, since ignoring cover has become a real issue.

I think there may now be a case for putting flamers on suits. It used to be a problem that you could almost never fire one before being charged and it wasn't worth deep striking to do. The new CC rules make it a lot more likely that there's going to be an enemy unit nearby, but not in cc, that you can set on fire. I like the idea of the deathrain with a flamer, or maybe just a team leader fireknife (though that would be expensive).


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

What about shield drones though?

I know plums used them to good effect on suits. Are they worthwhile?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> What about shield drones though?
> 
> I know plums used them to good effect on suits. Are they worthwhile?


Shield Drones.....

With the advent of 5th edition, I would advise against them for the following reasons:

-Again, with cover saves being so prevalent these days and JSJ that the suits can perform, having a drone to dump ap2 on isn't such a necessity.

-At 30 points for the two, I look at this as almost the cost of another suit or a stealth suit - at least these can shoot. I mean if we have a HQ squad & two elite slots, that's at least 90 points. If you really feel your suits need protection, I would just use plain 'ol gun drones. Again, with the plethora of cover saves, these guys should be getting a 4+ save against any low AP weapons & they save you 10 points. I would probably only consider this on my HQ squad if I was using a Positional Rely - just to make sure he survives long enough to use it.

-The key to suits is to hide them. If you can deny as much LOS as possible, your suits will perform much much better. Adding drones to your unit increases their footprint and may provide your opponent with shots he/she couldn't otherwise achieve. 

-Lastly, this either uses up a HW point on your Team Leader or a soft point on a shas 'ui... The HW point isn't such a big deal as I believe you have at least 3 of them but taking them on regular suits should be a big no no... 2 weapons and a multi-tracker is pretty standard.


Just as a side note, I see a lot of people mentioning that they use Shield Generators.... I would also advise against this as it's a major point sink.

1) It uses up a point on your suit that should be for your multi-tracker and 2) your suits should never be caught out of cover and be getting a 4+ save anyways.

The only time I would advise SG's would be for deepstriking "suicide squads" IE deepstriking with a TL-Fusion Gun and a Shield Generator to maybe ensure a turn or two of survival to guarantee you nuking that pesky armour.


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Hard-Wired systems are wargear and take up no battlesuit weapon or support system choices.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Wolf_Lord_Skoll said:


> Hard-Wired systems are wargear and take up no battlesuit weapon or support system choices.


I believe you are only allowed 3 (or is it 5) HW pieces totaling no more than 100 points.


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> I believe you are only allowed 3 (or is it 5) HW pieces totaling no more than 100 points.


You can have as many individual systems, up to 100 pts


----------



## Trandoshanjake (Jul 22, 2008)

Crimzzen said:


> Shield Drones.....
> 
> With the advent of 5th edition, I would advise against them for the following reasons:
> 
> ...


Also, regarding Shields and drones, Shield drones give you two free wounds with an invulnerable save, while effectively making you immune to instant death for two lascannon shots. As my 'O will be dancing around in bolter range (CIB) those extra wounds and saves are a godsend.

This is what he has on atm:
CIB
SG
Poss Relay (DSing fusion crisis squads)
HWDC
x2 Shields

I pretty much hide him in the back until ~t3, after both my other suit teams have deepstruck, then send him out to kill infantry.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

I know my record isn't good with my crisis suits, and my opponents may not be typical, but I love both the SG and SDs. I take an SG on each member of my command squad and drones with each squad because I run into a lot of Lascannons and Krak Missles. If I get caught in CC, I run into powerfists. The SG at least gives me a save against Instant Death. As my main low-points anti-armor, they need to have some defense.

Might just be my personal experience, but without that many pieces of terrain to hide behind, I love having ablative wounds. Yeah, I probably need to use terrain more, but without that the shields my suits tend to die to the Lascannons and Kraks. With the SG (only on the command squad), they can keep making 4+ saves and soaking up damage after the drones have died.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Underground Heretic said:


> If I get caught in CC, I run into powerfists.


In CC you are dead. SGs may make you die slower, but you still die. It can be a very bad thing to have your unit take 2 turns to die because, oops, it's your opponent's turn again. Much, much better to spend the points on more guns and more guys, so that you either kill the enemy before getting into CC or have somebody to avenge you afterwards.

Drones are ok. I recommend shield drones on broadsides and gun drones on crisis suits. Why? Well gun drones have a gun that pins, which is nice if not great, they are cheaper, and they probably have a 4+ cover save. Even if they don't, they still take a lascannon shot nicely.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Someguy said:


> I always give blacksun filters to anyone who can have hard wired stuff. It's nice to be able to fire on turn one in dawn of war, at what will almost certainly be pretty long range.
> 
> I like fireknives, but that's because they are the only real way to get consentrated low ap fire in a tau army, and also provide very effective fire against enemy transports. I tend to find that transports and MCs are problematic for the rest of my army, so fireknives are the right option for me.
> 
> ...



I always give my HQ the airbursting frag launcher. Ignore cover and pinning? Yes please. People underestimate this weapon, especially when they think their troops on the objective in the terrain are safe.

Regarding the deathrain with flamer, see my previous post about the hellrain.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Drones are ok. I recommend shield drones on broadsides and gun drones on crisis suits. Why? Well gun drones have a gun that pins, which is nice if not great, they are cheaper, and they probably have a 4+ cover save. Even if they don't, they still take a lascannon shot nicely.


I take 2 shield drones with my fireknife HQ team.
I played a quick game against Deathwing last night and the drones were fantastic for deflecting krak missiles and rending assault cannon hits. They were also awesome in combat (I was experimenting, normally I wouldn't dare charge) when my kroot, HQ team and a squad of stealthsuits all charged Belial and 2 terminators. The combat lasted 2 turns, but the drones were great for taking powerfist hits.


----------



## CSD42 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've been doing the standard Fireknife setup the last few games I've played as Tau, but after looking into it, I think I should give Firestorm (BC+MP and a multi-tracker) a try. In my opinion, the loss of ignoring MEq saves is worth the improvement to 18'' optimal range (from 12''), which lets you outmaneuver (i.e., avoid assaults from) most MEqs completely. Plus, an extra two shots (or three, if you lay back and don't take advantage of PR rapid-fire). I love PRs as much as every Tau player, but Firestorms are so much cheaper for having very comparable stats, and are naturally just better for horde armies.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

> I think there may now be a case for putting flamers on suits. It used to be a problem that you could almost never fire one before being charged and it wasn't worth deep striking to do. The new CC rules make it a lot more likely that there's going to be an enemy unit nearby, but not in cc, that you can set on fire. I like the idea of the deathrain with a flamer, or maybe just a team leader fireknife (though that would be expensive).


Never, ever, EVER put a flamer on a battlesuit. 5th ed made it harder for cc armies to sweep through your lines but you should never be in a position close enough to use a flamer template on the enemy. With the total 12" movement of the suits, you should be able to keep away from almost anything and as Tau -suck- in cc that is exactly what you should be doing.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Someguy, yes, I understand your point and agree with it, but I have found that overall the SG will help me stand up in or out of CC. While it is anecdotal, the SGs on my three man command squad let them stand up against a Shoota Boyz mob with PK Nob long enough for my commander to be rescued by some stealth suits. Yeah, I charged with Tau into CC, but there were reasons.

All I'm saying is the SG has its uses and if used correctly it can help your suits to stand up against things that would kill them outright. They are especially good if you need to spend points because you don't have models.


----------



## CSD42 (Dec 20, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Never, ever, EVER put a flamer on a battlesuit. 5th ed made it harder for cc armies to sweep through your lines but you should never be in a position close enough to use a flamer template on the enemy. With the total 12" movement of the suits, you should be able to keep away from almost anything and as Tau -suck- in cc that is exactly what you should be doing.


Gotta agree here. The enemy is likely to not be in tight formations when attempting to get in CC-range for Tau (in trying to avoid railgun submunitions), so it's reaaaaally dubious as to flamer crisis are ever going to be able to make up their points, cheap as they are. it is plausible; I just have yet to give a Battlesuit a flamer and then have it unleash any kind of real havoc.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> Never, ever, EVER put a flamer on a battlesuit. 5th ed made it harder for cc armies to sweep through your lines but you should never be in a position close enough to use a flamer template on the enemy. With the total 12" movement of the suits, you should be able to keep away from almost anything and as Tau -suck- in cc that is exactly what you should be doing.


I'm going to need to disagree! I was skeptical when I first heard of putting flamers on suits, but after many many people had raved about the use of them on their deathrain suits, I tried it out. IMHO, on a deathrain suit, a flamer is a good trade for the targetting array. While suits are extremely capable of kiting, you will inevitable (EVERY GAME) have some sort of close combat unit get close to you. Whether or not its via outflank, deepstrike, or with things like trukks and bikes....

I cannot count the number of times I've been surprised by an outflanking or infiltrating squad of genestealers, only for them to eat flame! Once the threat is neutralized, they can continue to rain death from afar.

I recommend trying it, with TL MP, you will hardly notice the missing array... and no one expects suits to be packing a flamer.

As a bonus, the suit ends up costing 5 points less!

There are numerous threads on advanced tau tactica with the uses of flamers on deathrains as well as battle reports...


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Indeed.

It's all well and good to say you should move 12" away. The problem comes when the assautlers are faster than that, which they often are, or if there is something else 12" in the other direction, which there often is, or if you would be moving out of cover and just be shot, or if the CC unit in question is on an objective.

Basically, things often don't work out as well as they should in theory. A big cause of this problem is the guy on the other side of the table, who is going to be doing his very best to throw super-fast units in your direction.

Flamers kill stuff. Killing stuff is better than running away from it because it's then dead, and no-longer a threat to that unit or anything else. I won't easily be persuaded that I should never take a gun that I can have, basically, for free.


----------



## Darkseer (Dec 2, 2008)

flamers are 4 pts of awesome! :gamer2:

Although, I often find that it's my lack of low AP weapons that make me struggle against terminators. So I need more plasma.

But then again, every space marine and his dog will be taking Thunder Hammer/Storm Shield termies with a 3+ inv save. So maybe we should just concentrate on sheer weight of fire and leave the expensive fireknife combo for the commander and his bodyguard?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Ok! Due to this guy nearby quitting 40k I bought a _big_ Tau army for a really good price so this became very intresting suddenly

After checking around a bit on the subject my conclusion is that Deathrain and Firestorm seems like the 2 top viable versions of XV8 suits. Fireknife dies to warhammer*40*coversave*K* rules, as does the "monat" teams, they simply give away simple KPs:nono:
Adding a Flamer on a Deathrain Shas'vre seems ok, maybe even fiddle in 2 in a 3 man unit for wound allocation abuse

Cyclic Ion Blasters still seem like a total maze to me. Are they really good? Sure you can get AP1 but S3 aint much to impress with. Burst cannons seem to be more bang for the bucks yet again, or?:dunno:

Its gonna be grand fun to see how much points I waste on gadgets at the start, this seem like uppgrade heaven:biggrin:


----------



## newsun (Oct 6, 2008)

so few points for a flamer, I would probably take it just cuz. though I don't play tau so I no nothing other than I like flames.


----------



## Logyn (Oct 8, 2009)

So far, nobody has mentioned the helios pattern (plasma rifle, fusion blaster).
Is this a combo worth taking? Or am I missing something?


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Logyn said:


> So far, nobody has mentioned the helios pattern (plasma rifle, fusion blaster).
> Is this a combo worth taking? Or am I missing something?


It is worth taking yea, but its uses are limited. Against MCs and MEQ/TEQ armies they make wonders, against other things it makes, uhm a lot less wonders. It also requires to be within 12 to make any real damage which aint healthy for Tau, there are many units that can move faster then a normal SM.

If you know youre playing Death Wing these suits will grant you an ocean of fun, if you play green tides they will be useless. Thus they will never be rewarded "best suit" awards:taunt:


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Logyn said:


> So far, nobody has mentioned the helios pattern (plasma rifle, fusion blaster).
> Is this a combo worth taking? Or am I missing something?


Cant believe I never saw this thread
Helios for me is not worth it simply becos the fusion blaster is redundant. At 12 inches marines can kiss their arses goodbye but before that its about 60 odd points for on shot.

However I cant really talk as my favourite config is either the burst cannon missile pod for anti horde and the twin plasma targetting array. I like guaranteed kills to twin plasma is gorgeous.

Not a fan of the fireknife myself. BS3 needs markerlight hits to be reliableand i prefer to use those on my fire warriors rather than my crisis suits

As for the flamer debate. I used to love it but not so now. If you have a flamer chances are you are going to get charged unless you nail the enemy in that shooting phase.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm a fan of Missle pods and Burst cannon, both good at busting up hordes and can even attack light vehicles or rear armour well.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fire Knife is best on characters and team leaders (where they either have a higher Bs, or can buy a HWMT and a TA)

For goons, I prefer Deathrain twin MLs and a TA. They;re good snipers


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm never a fan. The missile pod is almost awesome. ap4 is just so close. If it was ap3 i would be in love but its just a nearly. 

So i go for the plasma rifle twin linked ta and then stick the missile pods to give extra range to the burst cannons or the plasma rifle


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

AP4 covers the majority of units in the galaxy though. Sure, it won't cut down chaos, marines or 'crons, but that's about it
Eldar (both flavors), Tau, Orks, IG, most nids, SM scout armies.

AP3 or better is a luxury, but not mandatory. The missile pod has both superior range and higher ROF for the majority of that range.

The plasma rifle is about half-again as effective against marines, sure, but against anything else the missile pod is *twice* as effective.

+50% effectiveness against a few units, or +100% against most?

I leave my PA hunting to characters and their bodyguards. Cheap and cheerful deathrains not only have plenty of firepower for most comers, they are also *much* cheaper than plasma suits. 

TL plas is almost twice the price as TL MP. I'd much rather have TLmp for my cheap units, and Plas/MP for my more expensive ones.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally I've tended to just live with missing sometimes with BS3 and fireknife. Just put a lot of rounds down-range and you are sure to hit something. I tend to think that if you are taking a suit without a plasma rifle there's probably something else you could take that could do the job better. Suits are interesting because of their AP2, which does come in handy.

It's true to say though that the missile pod has lost a lot of its power in 5th. Strength 7 tends to be good for getting glancing hits and that used to be enough, but simply doesn't cut it any more.


----------

